# Schumacher Battery Charger



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

I bought the charger from Wal-mart last year and this is the second time this crap has happened. The batteries will not charge and charger throws an error.

I keep getting an F06 and F05 error on the charger. Had them checked an was told they were both good batteries. I can't find any info on the errors except that the battery is "unable to charge"???? Any help from the peanut gallery will be greatly appreciated. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

From schumacher 

http://www.batterychargers.com/Content.aspx?PageName=FAQS#FAQBC



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Key word was had one. I thought that it was a good charger. I have now learned that it was burning up my deep cycle batt. It was called a smart charger. I paid about $90.00 for it. After about three years of fighting with batt. companies, I found out that it was the charger. Even on 2 amps, it would over charge the battery. As for the other problem, they won't charge a battery that is too low. I went to an on-board charger and just love it.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Well then! Damned if you do and damned if you don't I guess. I wandered what was going on, maybe that is the problem I am having then. Thanks for the info chopper!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

chopper said:


> Key word was had one. I thought that it was a good charger. I have now learned that it was burning up my deep cycle batt. It was called a smart charger. I paid about $90.00 for it. After about three years of fighting with batt. companies, I found out that it was the charger. Even on 2 amps, it would over charge the battery. As for the other problem, they won't charge a battery that is too low. I went to an on-board charger and just love it.


I had an older schumacher and same thing, burn up a few batteries. I went o an on board. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I got a refurb'ed 2/6/12 amp $35 Schumacher Battery Charger from eBay and it works like a charm on my boat and motorcycle batteries, smartly shutting down when fully charged.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

ohiojmj said:


> I got a refurb'ed 2/6/12 amp $35 Schumacher Battery Charger from eBay and it works like a charm on my boat and motorcycle batteries, smartly shutting down when fully charged.


I have the Schumacker 2/8/12/amp Computer Smart Speed/Charge and it's works great.


----------

